# My DIY treatments



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I just wanted to post a few pictures of on DIY panels. I am building three to go across corners, one "standard" 2'x4'x4" panel and two eight foot corner traps. I have lined the back of these with polly fill fabric since they will not be seen and will save on some fabric. Still trying to think of how I will mount them to the wall. I will post some more picturess when the fabric is applied.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking good. Just a couple of suggestions:

You might want to consdier some cross bracing on the tall corner panels so when you stretch the cloth tight the frames don't bow in.

On the wall panels, if you can get the poly inside the frame (assuming the frame is thicker than the absorbtion), you can use smal hooks inside the frame facing each other and just use picture hanging wire. Or, if you have enough room, you can cut a little slot in the top of the frame (inside) and use a hook on the wall to slip in the slot.

Good luck.

Bryan


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Bryan,

Thanks for the reply. I did not even think about the cross bracing. I will get some in there before adding the fabric and also pick up some picture wire.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks good. What kind of lumber did you use for the corner trap frames?


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe it is just pine. To be honest I did not look for a specifc type, I just went to Home Depost and grabbed a 6 1"x11"x8'. I than had a friend with a table saw rip it to the width I needed.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, here is my first finsihed panel. I dont' think it looks to shabby. This is not the final resting place for it, just put it here to take a picture.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks good. Looking forwared to pics of everything up and mounted and your impressions of the changes in the room's performance.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Not shabby at all James - looks really good. What kind of fabric did you use?


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

It is the burlab (Mocha) from ATS Acoustics.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I have some burlap from them as well. It seems to be decent quality burlap - much better than the **** I was looking at at Joanne's.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I had looked at Joannes online but did not see many color choices. Also, since I do not know anything about quality fabric, I have great stuff


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Thought I would add a few pictures of the first corner bass trap. Just a few more to finish and than I will get everything mounted.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

2nd corner trap is in. Only one more 2'x4' panel to finish and than I just need to enlist some help getting them mounted.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I got three more mounted today. The one's next to the center channel and above the entertainment center are 2 inches in depth and the one behind the speaker is 4 inches. I will go see how some cd's and movies sound. In the next few days I will fire up REW and see what I have.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice job on the panels and corner traps.:T I bet you will be hearing a big improvement.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks great James. Are the corner traps just free-standing? Are they stable?


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes they are free standing and very stable. They are a little snug in there that is why I did not use any mounting hardware for them.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Yes. Very nice job.

:clap:
:T

Bob


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

So I just wanted to follow up after installing all of the treatments I made. I believe they made a huge improvement. It is very hard to describe but what I noticed the most is that when listening to either music or movies I can turn the volume up much higher and everything the sounds stay's very clear. I know this is probably a bad way to describe it but it may be the best way for me. One other thing I did pick up on is I hear a allot more of the little things in movies. I have posted some before and after treatment graphs. I only ran the waterfalls to 100HZ since that is was most concerned about. The one bad thing about the before is I believe this is when I had the BFD installed and had some filters set which is not the case for the after. I still wish I could lose the big dip around 60 HZ. I will be getting the BFD put back in to try and smooth things out a bit more. All in all very worth the time and money invested. The first graphs are before treatments 

1) both mains and sub
2) both mains and sub water
3) sub only
4) sub water


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Here are the after graphs.

1) both mains and sub
2) both mains and sub water
3) sub only
4) sub water


----------

